# Breeding Kuhli loaches , Breeding Bumblebee Catfish



## goldbug1986 (May 8, 2011)

Does anyone know how to breed kuhli loaches or even bumblebee catfish*old dude?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I breed Kuhllis well they breed themselves I just give them the proper cover and they go at it like rats.

There are not many who know how to successfully breed these guys(kuhllis) but the ones who do are very successful.
You can expect to get $10 bucks per 3 heads on privately bred ones.

What are you working with? a UGF plate is a MUST to breed these guys. as is reverse flow to give good current below the plate. I didnt try and cleaned out the tank one day, removed the plate and had over 80 when I started with 6.


----------



## goldbug1986 (May 8, 2011)

Wow thats a lot of kuhli loaches. UGF means underground filter plate? Will the pakistani loach and 4 banjo catfish that i also have in that tank eat the baby loaches?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kuhli loaches prefer soft, clean, acid water. They can spawn in a 10G tank but don't have any large companion fishes with them that would eat them or their eggs. They like live worms, clean water, caves to hide in and plenty of sand to burrow in. To induce them to spawn, try makeing large (1/4 to 1/3) changes in their water.


----------

